# okok,I don't know what to say,Just read you,my friends



## Tony form triumph (Sep 6, 2019)

dispointed


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 6, 2019)

ugh.... whut?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 6, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> ugh.... whut?



He's dispointed. Lol


----------



## Jin (Sep 6, 2019)

Seeker said:


> He's dispointed. Lol



I think we all are.


----------



## Deadhead (Sep 6, 2019)

Hmmm well... I'm sorry?


----------



## Lizard King (Sep 6, 2019)

Damn, I really thought you would have liked those nudez I sent you, sorry bro.


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 6, 2019)

I dont think Tony is feeling very triumphant.


----------



## DNW (Sep 6, 2019)

No...Tony...dont be like that. Tell me about Brenda.


----------



## Trump (Sep 6, 2019)

Did Brenda take it in the ass??? She seems the type


----------



## Raider (Sep 6, 2019)

Poor little Brenda.... her ass never stood a chance!!


----------



## Long (Sep 7, 2019)

I am disappoint.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 7, 2019)

Tony form triumph said:


> dispointed




Thats what she said


----------



## CJ (Sep 7, 2019)

Dispointed too

View attachment 8459


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 7, 2019)

Damn you really didn’t know what to say...


----------



## Utm18 (Sep 7, 2019)

This thread is disappointing


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 11, 2019)

yes,thanks man.
I just don't know how to do the work my boss gave me.
And now,I prepare to talk here just for myself,not for my company and equipment.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 11, 2019)

Tony form triumph said:


> yes,thanks man.
> I just don't know how to do the work my boss gave me.
> And now,I prepare to talk here just for myself,not for my company and equipment.



Not hitting quota?


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 11, 2019)

yes,
did have nothing to talk at that present,so ,,,


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 11, 2019)

yes,my boss shout at me.
And I will not post ads in this forum expecpt in ads' zone:32 (19):


----------



## automatondan (Sep 11, 2019)

Do you have any good deals on the new Thruxton or T1000? How about the Speed Triple?


----------



## Tony form triumph (Sep 11, 2019)

automatondan said:


> Do you have any good deals on the new Thruxton or T1000? How about the Speed Triple?



haha,we do some quipment about fitness,not motro.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Sep 11, 2019)

………
:32 (6):


----------

